# Trovoadas vulcânicas



## Turista (11 Mai 2008 às 17:07)

Foto "brutal" que podem ver em destaque no site do publico (www.publico.pt) na parte de "fotos" com a seguinte legenda:

"11-05-2008 9:29:00
Tempestade eléctrica sobre vulcão em erupção
Relâmpagos iluminam a zona em vota do vulcão de Chaiten, no Chile, vistos de Chana, cerca de 30 km a norte. No dia 2 de Maio, iniciou-se a que é a primeira erupção do Chaiten em milhares de anos. Os casos de tempestades eléctricas directamente sobre vulcões em erupção estão bem documentados, apesar de os cientistas não serem unânimes quanto às suas causas. Foto: Carlos Gutierrez/Reuters "

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2008 às 17:58)

*Re: Foto de tempestade eléctrica em destaque no Publico*

Bemmm   espetacular.


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2008 às 18:04)

*Re: Foto de tempestade eléctrica em destaque no Publico*



Turista disse:


> Foto "brutal" que podem ver em destaque no site do publico (www.publico.pt) na parte de "fotos" com a seguinte legenda:




Podem ver mais fotos dessas no tópico do Vulcanismo:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismologia-vulcanismo/vulcanismo-2008-a-1658-2.html#post71273
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismologia-vulcanismo/vulcanismo-2008-a-1658-2.html#post71479


----------



## squidward (13 Mai 2008 às 15:43)

*Re: Foto de tempestade eléctrica em destaque no Publico*

2 palavras:  BRU-TAL


----------



## hurricane (13 Mai 2008 às 20:12)

*Re: Foto de tempestade eléctrica em destaque no Publico*

Lindo!!!!!


----------



## jpmartins (14 Mai 2008 às 11:33)

*Re: Foto de tempestade eléctrica em destaque no Publico*

Espectáculo:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Mai 2008 às 16:57)

*Re: Foto de tempestade eléctrica em destaque no Publico*

Parece a figura do diabo em forma de nuvem piroclastica...

Mas esta brutal... bom apanhado e bom registo...


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2008 às 15:33)

Uma equipa de cientistas americanos vão colocar próximo do Vulcão Chaitém uma série de sensores para estudar estas trovoadas vuclânicas.



> *N.M. Tech team studying lightning at Chilean volcano*
> 
> SOCORRO, N.M. (AP) — New Mexico Tech scientists are in Chile, working to track lightning in an ash plume from the Chaiten volcano, which began erupting May 2 after thousands of years of silence.
> 
> ...


http://www.usatoday.com/weather/research/2008-05-20-lightning-study-chile-volcano_N.htm?csp=34


----------

